# 850XP Duals



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

I found this on youtube. If I had an XP, this would be on it!!


----------



## Graysen (Jan 1, 2012)

that sounds sick!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

actually thats floating around somewhere here... a whole thread for it. Custom built by some guy across the big pond.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> actually thats floating around somewhere here... a whole thread for it. Custom built by some guy across the big pond.


Yep...I remember. Its been a while though.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah there's no telling where its at haha... It was right after Polaris came out w/ the 850XP so, 2010?


----------



## primetime1267 (Aug 31, 2009)

Sounds killer!!!!!


----------

